# Lighting schedule indoor to outdoor



## Ragamuffin (Apr 20, 2022)

I have 9 photoperiods that are a couple of weeks old , I am planning on putting them outside in a fortnight or so . I have two sites ready to use . I only have two 100 watt bulbs but they are 1500 lumens each , so far iv just been leaving them on for 24/7 but when it comes to the week or two before they go outside should i start them on say an 18/6 so they aren’t going from full 24/7 to periods of dark outside ? Also to harden them off before they go out is a couple of hours a day for a week sufficient or will they require more before they go outside . My friend has 5 autoflowers at his house ready to go out at the same time but they aren’t to much of a worry regarding lights , do they still need hardened off too ? Much appreciated in advance .


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello Ragmuffin , love the nic


you need to sync  the outdoor amount of light to the indoor amount of light

to do this you need to find out how much light is outdoors

something like this







as you can see we are only at 13 hrs and 24 minutes which is to early for a photoperiod plant

i like to wait until,15 - 16 hours daylight


to harden them off to the outdoors put them in a place where they get some full sun and then some partial,sun and then some shade

do this for a week or so  until your plants can take the sun all day and then bring them in when the sun goes down and put them back under the lights for a couple of hours and then turn the lights off until sunrise

it is trickery to get it right and some plants are different than others so you will have to tweak your plants accordingly 

good luck!


by the way , what flavors are you growing?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 20, 2022)

Yep,,What Big said.
If you stay at the 24/7 and set them outside they will start to flower under normal daylight hours.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Hello Ragmuffin , love the nic
> 
> 
> you need to sync  the outdoor amount of light to the indoor amount of light
> ...


 Thanks pal you’ve pretty much summed everything up I needed to know . Where I live it says 16 hours roughly of daylight in may and it’s mid may they are going out so hopefully that will be ok . I have 7 Critical+ feminised seeds from iceheads website and 2 white widow x Ak fem from the same website . My friend has 5 auto northern lights that sprouted a few days ago hoping to put them out at the same time as the photo’s .


----------



## greenphene (Apr 20, 2022)

If u stay on the west coast may16 is the date you put your plants outside and they won’t flower i would do 18/6 lights no bringing them in and outside just wait to may16 and put them outside they don’t need to harden off they will be alright no extra adjustments needed


----------



## greenphene (Apr 20, 2022)

You can put seedlings out right now but if your plants are mature then they will start to bud


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 20, 2022)

greenphene said:


> You can put seedlings out right now but if your plants are mature then they will start to bud


I only started them about 2 weeks ago so they are only a few inches high at the minute but they have grown their second set of leaves underneath so I’m led to believe that’s them just starting the veg period . Around mid to late may they will be going outside so by then they will be around 6-8 weeks old . Another question for big sur , do you think it would be a good idea to leave them on 24/7 until the start of may then from 1st of may change their light schedule to around 18/6 or 16/8 ? That will give them 2-3 weeks getting used to that schedule then when they go outside it will be around the same hours . I will start to harden them off from the first of may onwards aswell so 2-3 weeks of that and they should be good ?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 20, 2022)

I put my seedlings and potted veg outside in the day when it's sunny, so I can turn off the lights inside for 8-10 hours. I bring them back in at night. It's still too cold to leave the seedlings out. They all look healthier after spending a few days in the sun, though. There's also a small but measurable drop in power usage.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

I have had no problems going from 24/7 lights to living outdoors. I put my plants in a shady area for a few days(bringing them in at night), then a sunnier spot for a few days(bringing them in at night) then full sun(bringing them in at night until temps warm up. Those bulbs you are using could change the dynamic though. 1500 lumens is pretty low and your plants may need more hardening off because of it.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have had no problems going from 24/7 lights to living outdoors. I put my plants in a shady area for a few days(bringing them in at night), then a sunnier spot for a few days(bringing them in at night) then full sun(bringing them in at night until temps warm up. Those bulbs you are using could change the dynamic though. 1500 lumens is pretty low and your plants may need more hardening off because of it.


Yeah il be honest I did wonder about that , I have two of them so technically it’s about 3000 but that’s for all 9 of the plants lol . That’s the main reason iv chose to do an outdoor grow because I don’t really have great lights . I was told my lights were good enough to get them started off and let Mother Nature take over to get them big for a few months . I think from the first of may il try harden them off for an hour or two each day then make it 3-4 the second week before they go out . This is my first year so it’s more trial and error than anything but I’d love for at least a few of the 9 photos to grow well .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

I have grown seedlings under small CFL bulbs with no problems. If you are not getting a lot of stretch, your bulbs are probably ok. The stalks in the picture do look pretty thin though(maybe aim the fan more directly at the seedlings to make them stronger?). I was just pointing out that jumping up from 1500 or 3000 lumens to sunlight could take more time to gently harden them off.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have grown seedlings under small CFL bulbs with no problems. If you are not getting a lot of stretch, your bulbs are probably ok. The stalks in the picture do look pretty thin though(maybe aim the fan more directly at the seedlings to make them stronger?). I was just pointing out that jumping up from 1500 or 3000 lumens to sunlight could take more time to gently harden them off.


Thanks man I appreciate the advice . I’m definitely going to try giving them a good two weeks of hardening off , the second week il try keep them outside most of the day then bring them in at night


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks man I appreciate the advice . I’m definitely going to try giving them a good two weeks of hardening off , the second week il try keep them outside most of the day then bring them in at night


Sounds like a plan


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks man I appreciate the advice . I’m definitely going to try giving them a good two weeks of hardening off , the second week il try keep them outside most of the day then bring them in at night




good plan


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 25, 2022)

What do you guys think ? They are 3 weeks old so far , most look good to me only one is a lot smaller than the rest it’s one of the two white widows . Going outside in 3 weeks


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> What do you guys think ? They are 3 weeks old so far , most look good to me only one is a lot smaller than the rest it’s one of the two white widows . Going outside in 3 weeks





when is the last frost for your area?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> when is the last frost for your area?


According to the forecast online it says mid may there could be a couple of frosty mornings and cold nights but then it’s to get warm again at the end of may . Original plan was may the 14th but might hold off another week or two . The sunlight hours for may say 16 hours so I was going to switch them to 16/8
For a few weeks to get them used to that but from what iv read online 18/6 seems a lot better , by the time June comes itl be about 17/18 hours per day so should i just go ahead with 18/6 from now on ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Hope you don’t mind me jumping in on this thread. It seemed like an appropriate place for my question. So I plan to start hardening off my girls taking them out for some shade, sunshine and real wind getting them use to their new backyard starting now maybe to early as I don’t plan to completely leave them outside until early June but it’s gonna be 85 tomorrow… so the month of May will be in and out of the tent.  All the reading I’m doing about hardening off have been showing small seedlings. My girls are already gonna be big girls when they go outside is there a difference hardening seedlings opposed to larger plants in vegetation ?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

I've had my two clones out full time for two days. I chickened out on the runt and mother plant, but the clones have picked up a lot since I put them out with no hardening at all. I'm waiting to see what happens with the couple of cold nights coming.

You could put yours out one sunny morning, and check on them every couple of hours. If they don't start sagging, they are probably OK.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I've had my two clones out full time for two days. I chickened out on the runt and mother plant, but the clones have picked up a lot since I put them out with no hardening at all. I'm waiting to see what happens with the couple of cold nights coming.
> 
> You could put yours out one sunny morning, and check on them every couple of hours. If they don't start sagging, they are probably OK.


They should love tomorrows weather 85 and Sunny WoW


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> According to the forecast online it says mid may there could be a couple of frosty mornings and cold nights but then it’s to get warm again at the end of may . Original plan was may the 14th but might hold off another week or two . The sunlight hours for may say 16 hours so I was going to switch them to 16/8
> For a few weeks to get them used to that but from what iv read online 18/6 seems a lot better , by the time June comes itl be about 17/18 hours per day so should i just go ahead with 18/6 from now on ?




if you are trying to match your indoor light schedule with the outdoor light schedule then you are doing the right thing


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

Wow, that kind of concerns me. My last flowering plants have at least 3 more weeks to go, and I will be out next week for vacation. We decided it was not wise to ask the pet sitter to water/tend more than four plants in VA : )  

I'm having a LOT of problems regulating temperature, and have started leaving the tent open at night when the lights are on. The TS3000 is already at 75%. I might have to drop it to 50% to avoid killing my harvest plants. Maybe I should leave the tent open that week. Would they really reveg this close to harvest?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Hope you don’t mind me jumping in on this thread. It seemed like an appropriate place for my question. So I plan to start hardening off my girls taking them out for some shade, sunshine and real wind getting them use to their new backyard starting now maybe to early as I don’t plan to completely leave them outside until early June but it’s gonna be 85 tomorrow… so the month of May will be in and out of the tent.  All the reading I’m doing about hardening off have been showing small seedlings. My girls are already gonna be big girls when they go outside is there a difference hardening seedlings opposed to larger plants in vegetation ?





that is a good question and I don’t have a simple answer 

from my observations it appears that seedlings and young plants are not affected with the outdoor light schedules

for example , we have many seedling volunteers that emerged about 2 1/2 weeks ago and are an inch or two high right now

we have about 14 hours daylight yet these seedlings will not go into flower

now my neighbor has a heated greenhouse and he vegged a plant to about 2’ feet tall indoors and then put it out in the greenhouse when there was about 12 hours daylight

the plant immediately began to flower and is just about ready to harvest now

so the seedling will not flower where as if I put a 2-3 foot mature vegged plant outside it would start to flower under 14 10 light schedule

then as the daylight gets longer the cannabis plant will get confused and try to revert back to vegging and then there is a big mess

my guess is the older the plant gets the more conditioned it becomes to reacting to light changes than a new seedling…….if that makes sense

it would be a fun experiment


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Wow, that kind of concerns me. My last flowering plants have at least 3 more weeks to go, and I will be out next week for vacation. We decided it was not wise to ask the pet sitter to water/tend more than four plants in VA : )
> 
> I'm having a LOT of problems regulating temperature, and have started leaving the tent open at night when the lights are on. The TS3000 is already at 75%. I might have to drop it to 50% to avoid killing my harvest plants. Maybe I should leave the tent open that week. Would they really reveg this close to harvest?




I doubt with just 3 weeks to go that they would reverse on you

why can’t you fix the ventilation problem in your tent?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I doubt with just 3 weeks to go that they would reverse on you
> 
> why can’t you fix the ventilation problem in your tent?


It's in my shop. I have AC, but almost never run it. I have been doing so lately, but even drawing in the cooler 75-ish air directly from the shop, I get temps of 85 deg or so with the light at 75%. The temp around the tent is about 79 at the moment.

The fan is big enough that it replaces the tent volume every 2-3 minutes. It really bugs me I can't get the temperature lower. Back of the envelope number crunching says I can hold it within 2 degrees of the shop temperature with the fan at max. It's not even close.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> that is a good question and I don’t have a simple answer
> 
> from my observations it appears that seedlings and young plants are not affected with the outdoor light schedules
> 
> ...


I was just reading this pretty easy read for me








						Transplanting, Timing & Hardening Cannabis For The Outdoors
					

If you’ve never tried outdoor cannabis cultivation, you might not get why it’s worth all that prep work — until you see your plants grow the size of trees.




					bigbudsmag.com
				




Our days don’t get much over 14 hours here. I thought I’d get them use to going outside on nice days Until Jun 1st when the days are somewhere around 14:30. i would put them out earlier but don’t want that reveg thing going on with them. I guess some different strains grow better outside which I didn’t consider because all my seed info said inside outside. This article talks finally about letting his plants get big before putting them out. It’s the first time I read anything other than putting babies or seedlings out. My plants are super healthy and their stems are getting nice and thick. Internodes are filling in nice finally after topping some want to be tall girls others are LST well. Probably will put the tall ones outside. 
I guess that 12 hour days is what started your neighbors plant to flower?


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

What I find interesting is when discussing indoor plants everyone, EVERYONE, stresses the need for complete and uninterrupted 12 hours of darkness. But here we are worrying about our plants switching to flower in 14 hours of daylight. If that's the case, I want a refund on my tent : )


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 25, 2022)

Thinking about it. I haven’t put a timer on the veg tent. They are on 24/7 lights at 50% maybe I should set Them at 18/6 at least so it won’t be as hard reducing their light when I’m trying to adjust to the outdoor schedule. I figured a little less light every night till I match outdoors…I’m just guessing please chime in if I’m totally out there. I want to do what I can for the best possible first outdoor grow. I’m sure I’ll screw up along the way, just trying to prevent any unnecessary casualties. I’m planning on two directly in the ground and two in pots…


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

I'll start keeping better track of the two clones I'm leaving out. If they flip I can just stick them in the flower tent (when I get back from vacation), but it might be a useful data point. 

They both went out on... April 23. Both were about 8" tall, but have already grown more. I'll get pics tomorrow. They get direct sun for 6-8 hours and shadow the rest of the day. 

They are in small 1-2 gallon felt pots and have needed water every morning. I should move them to bigger pots, or give them away as I originally planned.


----------



## greenphene (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I'll start keeping better track of the two clones I'm leaving out. If they flip I can just stick them in the flower tent (when I get back from vacation), but it might be a useful data point.
> 
> They both went out on... April 23. Both were about 8" tall, but have already grown more. I'll get pics tomorrow. They get direct sun for 6-8 hours and shadow the rest of the day.
> 
> They are in small 1-2 gallon felt pots and have needed water every morning. I should move them to bigger pots, or give them away as I originally planned.


They not gonna get much bigger they gonna start budding a bigger pot is always good if they have out grown their pot new fertilizer might get you bigger buds your plant probably won’t even be a foot tall when all is said and done


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 25, 2022)

greenphene said:


> They not gonna get much bigger they gonna start budding a bigger pot is always good if they have out grown their pot new fertilizer might get you bigger buds your plant probably won’t even be a foot tall when all is said and done



Really? With 14 hours of daylight? Not doubting you, but I have to see it to believe it. If they do flower, I still wonder why I need a tent indoors, and 12 hours of absolute darkness to flower. Tent or sunlight, something doesn't make sense.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I was just reading this pretty easy read for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yep

thanks for the link

we have double cropped in the past…ie. veg plants Feb Mar and put outdoors in April , which is tricky with our unpredictable weather , in a small greenhouse with some heat at night , and they flowered and we had a July 4th harvest

it is similar in a way to a light dep grow which we have done in the past

pulling the tarp on and off a greenhouse so the plants have 12 on and 12 off can sometimes be a big hassle but if done correctly has good results

light dep a greenhouse and also have a garden full of ganja plants can make for a very productive season


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 25, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> What I find interesting is when discussing indoor plants everyone, EVERYONE, stresses the need for complete and uninterrupted 12 hours of darkness. But here we are worrying about our plants switching to flower in 14 hours of daylight. If that's the case, I want a refund on my tent : )




yep , sometimes growing ganja can be over complicated

plus one has to factor in the genetics as some plants are more light sensitive than others

i have a snow leopard that does not want to flower until the last minute and when I think she will never finish on time BAM!..she fools me and matures in rapid speed the last 2-3 weeks….

and then I’ve grown some Thai hybrids that if I looked at them wrong they went into flower

but yeah , 12-12 is the sweet spot


----------



## greenphene (Apr 26, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Really? With 14 hours of daylight? Not doubting you, but I have to see it to believe it. If they do flower, I still wonder why I need a tent indoors, and 12 hours of absolute darkness to flower. Tent or sunlight, something doesn't make sense.


Its the time of year its not veg season its flower season right now just watch them beautiful buds grow


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 26, 2022)

Mid may apparently has 16 hours daylight a day so the revegging thing shouldn’t be a problem by then hopefully


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 26, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> if you are trying to match your indoor light schedule with the outdoor light schedule then you are doing the right thing


Thanks man , I’m going to switch them to 16-8 tonight , after a couple weeks of them being out it will be June and the daylight will be up to 18 hours a day will that affect them if they have been getting used to 16/8 or is longer light days always a good thing ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 26, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Thanks man , I’m going to switch them to 16-8 tonight , after a couple weeks of them being out it will be June and the daylight will be up to 18 hours a day will that affect them if they have been getting used to 16/8 or is longer light days always a good thing ?





and that is a good thing


----------



## greenphene (Apr 26, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Mid may apparently has 16 hours daylight a day so the revegging thing shouldn’t be a problem by then hopefully


I have put plants out may first by may 16 they be fully budding revegging  stunts the growth big time they will start flowering July 21So your time is short your season will be your plant trying to grow back in veg mode by the time they start growing back regular July 21 will indeed be upon you results is low yields I’m just trying to save u time HAPPY GROWING


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 26, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Mid may apparently has 16 hours daylight a day so the revegging thing shouldn’t be a problem by then hopefully


Our longest day is 14:41 on June 21 on the east coast. You have 16 hours of daylight in mid May?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Our longest day is 14:41 on June 21 on the east coast. You have 16 hours of daylight in mid May?


According to this anyway my friend


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

greenphene said:


> I have put plants out may first by may 16 they be fully budding revegging  stunts the growth big time they will start flowering July 21So your time is short your season will be your plant trying to grow back in veg mode by the time they start growing back regular July 21 will indeed be upon you results is low yields I’m just trying to save u time HAPPY GROWING


Appreciate the advice man , so would you recommend keeping them in the house and maybe putting them out in June ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> According to this anyway my friend


Wow I think those couple extra hours would be good where “about” are you located?


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow I think those couple extra hours would be good where “about” are you located?


That’s another website which says 16/17 in June . I live in the uk but i stay in a really rural area that’s pretty much just fields and forests for miles


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Appreciate the advice man , so would you recommend keeping them in the house and maybe putting them out in June ?




May 15 for us


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> May 15 for us


Cheers man , Greenphene confused me a little bit lol looked like he was saying if I do that they will flower and reveg .


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow I think those couple extra hours would be good where “about” are you located?


The Orkney islands get 19 hours daylight a day aswell which is crazy


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> That’s another website which says 16/17 in June . I live in the uk but i stay in a really rural area that’s pretty much just fields and forests for miles


Putting plants out in June for me is based on the length of day in my area. It’s flower season still here I think as the dark hours are still long. Your dates will be different. Perhaps someone else could chime in on this. I would like to hear more too and wonder if my plants would make it here putting them out in mid May vs mid June without re vegging. The daylight hours in mid May are about 14 hours long


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Putting plants out in June for me is based on the length of day in my area. It’s flower season still here I think as the dark hours are still long. Your dates will be different. Perhaps someone else could chime in on this. I would like to hear more too and wonder if my plants would make it here putting them out in mid May vs mid June without re vegging. The daylight hours in mid May are about 14 hours long





you should be ok around the middle of May…..15 hours of light around the 15th for Virginia….


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you should be ok around the middle of May…..15 hours of light around the 15th for Virginia….
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295217


That’s great news then. I will adjust the lights a little until then and give them some time outside to get use to being out there. We have been having some beautiful daze here and I’m excited to get things growing outside . Good morning Big I’m having some fancy German coffee with my GDP this morning. Have a great day!


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s great news then. I will adjust the lights a little until then and give them some time outside to get use to being out there. We have been having some beautiful daze here and I’m excited to get things growing outside . Good morning Big I’m having some fancy German coffee with my GDP this morning. Have a great day!




we up potted yesterday from beer cups to 3 gallon pots  and our plants are going outside today , back side the in-heated garage in an effort to get them acclimated 

they will then go in the ground around the 15th of May


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> we up potted yesterday from beer cups to 3 gallon pots  and our plants are going outside today , back side the in-heated garage in an effort to get them acclimated
> 
> they will then go in the ground around the 15th of May


Are you currently using 16/8 or 18/6 if they are going out may 15th ?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Are you currently using 16/8 or 18/6 if they are going out may 15th ?




the plants have been under lights 24/7 since birth

we will start turning the lights off in the evenings to 16/8 starting tonight


----------



## greenphene (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Appreciate the advice man , so would you recommend keeping them in the house and maybe putting them out in June ?


Put them out may 16


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m in Southern California and we get 14 hours and 28 minutes on summer solstice.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> the plants have been under lights 24/7 since birth
> 
> we will start turning the lights off in the evenings to 16/8 starting tonight


Good plan man , I’m going to start doing the same tonight then . Appreciate it


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Good plan man , I’m going to start doing the same tonight then . Appreciate it




no problems!




you can send the three payments of $29.95 through the internet and deduct the charges on your tax return under Consultation Fees.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> no problems!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha il be sure to do that , I’m going to try keep the schedule as close to what itl be as possible so I’m turning my lights off at 9 tonight and back on at 5


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Good plan man , I’m going to start doing the same tonight then . Appreciate it


Me too


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

My outside plants are out for their first sun today. It’s a bit cooler today than in their tent but a nice breeze and sunshine helping keep them warm.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My outside plants are out for their first sun today. It’s a bit cooler today than in their tent but a nice breeze and sunshine helping keep them warm.
> View attachment 295243


How many weeks old are they ones ? Looking good


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Thank you. I know I should have been keeping track. They are about 3-4 weeks old now.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you. I know I should have been keeping track. They are about 3-4 weeks old now.


See mine are two weeks old and don’t look anywhere near as developed as them .


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> See mine are two weeks old and don’t look anywhere near as developed as them .


Probably my lights to be fair


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

Was thinking of getting these for my 10
Auto blueberry seeds that arrived today


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> My outside plants are out for their first sun today. It’s a bit cooler today than in their tent but a nice breeze and sunshine helping keep them warm.
> View attachment 295243





those are going to get huge!


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are going to get huge!


Are yours about the same size as mine are currently ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> those are going to get huge!


I hope so big. These are the 4 Plants out of the eight in the veg tent that I chose for outside. The other four just as healthy but better LST potential will go in the flower tent. I brought them in already but they did well today their first time out. They needed water today too so they got got to drink outside in the fresh air. I plan to put two in the ground and two in pots. The two in pots will be on my deck so I don’t want anything to ugly. I’ve read I shouldn’t use black pots. What size would be good for an outdoor plant in a pot. I don’t want to limit it but my deck is only so big…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> See mine are two weeks old and don’t look anywhere near as developed as them .


Mine may be a little older I planted them in a 3 week span as I had some problem this year with getting seeds to pop on two strains. They could be 5 weeks old. They have bursted with growth since they have been under the new light tho


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 27, 2022)

Turned my lights off at 9 pm tonight , setting my alarm for 5 am for the next few weeks to turn them back on trying to keep the cycle as aligned as possible . Hopefully be worth it by September


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 27, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Are yours about the same size as mine are currently ?




about the same


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> about the same
> 
> 
> View attachment 295288
> ...


They look great big. Very healthy and nice top views


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 28, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> about the same
> 
> 
> View attachment 295288
> ...


Awesome man they look really nice . What Strain are they ? I have critical , white widow , auto northern lights , auto blueberry  and 1 auto cheese


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> They look great big. Very healthy and nice top views





thanks SG

as they get taller , the bottom fan leaves and bud sites will be trimmed off , nothing but the stem from the top of the container on down and we will keep trimming the bottoms as the grow

this allows more air circulation


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 28, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> Awesome man they look really nice . What Strain are they ? I have critical , white widow , auto northern lights , auto blueberry  and 1 auto cheese





there are 11 different flavors there…….I’ve listed them a few pages back , I think


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

Day 1 of hardening off , hour or two like this this week then hopefully leave them most of the day from next week on . Nice sunny morning at least


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

Do autoflowers need hardened off aswell or not so much ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks SG
> 
> as they get taller , the bottom fan leaves and bud sites will be trimmed off , nothing but the stem from the top of the container on down and we will keep trimming the bottoms as the grow
> 
> this allows more air circulation


How much clearance from the ground to the plant when planting in the ground. Is 1ft enough? I like keeping the bottoms clean in the tent. Same outside in the ground?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How much clearance from the ground to the plant when planting in the ground. Is 1ft enough? I like keeping the bottoms clean in the tent. Same outside in the ground?




yes , 1-2 feet

when it rains , dirt/mud will splash up on the plant unless there is mulch or hay or perlite under the base of the plant


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

I have put tent vegged plants out several times by just hardening them off like I do my houseplants and vegetable plants. I must have had dumb luck and been fortunate I live in the area I do(Massachsetts)as far as daylight goes. Never really thought about daylight hours or had any of those plants start to flower before mid August. My concern was always about temperature once we passed the 12/12 point of daylight/night but we pass that split in mid-March and we still get hard freezes thru early April. Great, informative thread.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

I’m really annoyed at myself lol , watered the plants before work but had two sitting on a cardboard box . It must have got wet and collapsed coz when I got home these two had been knocked over and now they are growing bent  is there anything I can do to fix them or just leave them and hope they straighten out ?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 29, 2022)

I think they will straighten out by tomorrow or maybe the next day


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 29, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I think they will straighten out by tomorrow or maybe the next day





yep

ive had 6’ foot plants laying on the ground when I was gorilla growing in the hills of Oklahoma after a thunderstorm and by that evening the plants were upright


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 29, 2022)

Accidental LST…


----------



## Ragamuffin (Apr 30, 2022)

Yeah they have straightened back out mostly , have a little bend but itl be fine . Got some neem oil to give the plants a bit of protection , plan to give them a light spray every two weeks help keep the bugs and mould etc at bay


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 26, 2022)

@Ragamuffin i was wondering how your plants did and if the went into reveg after putting them out in mid May. All foour of my plants went into some sort of bloom (one stacked beautiful and smelling great) and the others with small or bloomets I would call them, then started to reveg at the bloom sites. I’m thinking my plants were giant and well into the veg cycle and even tho I tried to harden them, the real sun don’t play by my rules. Maybe I should have waited another month to put them out or started them outside younger…. I’ve taken notes and am letting them do what they are gonna do but don’t want to make the same mistake next year (Unless of course by some chance I get some major bud which I’m not expecting). Just wondering how your plants are taking to the outside…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 26, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @Ragamuffin i was wondering how your plants did and if the went into reveg after putting them out in mid May. All foour of my plants went into some sort of bloom (one stacked beautiful and smelling great) and the others with small or bloomets I would call them, then started to reveg at the bloom sites. I’m thinking my plants were giant and well into the veg cycle and even tho I tried to harden them, the real sun don’t play by my rules. Maybe I should have waited another month to put them out or started them outside younger…. I’ve taken notes and am letting them do what they are gonna do but don’t want to make the same mistake next year (Unless of course by some chance I get some major bud which I’m not expecting). Just wondering how your plants are taking to the outside…


My tortured soda can plants are still revegging but they must be doing it part time as the seeds are ripening. They have been revegging for more than a month so far and are only growing 1 and 3 leaf fans.


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jul 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @Ragamuffin i was wondering how your plants did and if the went into reveg after putting them out in mid May. All foour of my plants went into some sort of bloom (one stacked beautiful and smelling great) and the others with small or bloomets I would call them, then started to reveg at the bloom sites. I’m thinking my plants were giant and well into the veg cycle and even tho I tried to harden them, the real sun don’t play by my rules. Maybe I should have waited another month to put them out or started them outside younger…. I’ve taken notes and am letting them do what they are gonna do but don’t want to make the same mistake next year (Unless of course by some chance I get some major bud which I’m not expecting). Just wondering how your plants are taking to the outside…


There’s an auto northern lights that’s nearly ready for harvesting id say . I had two sites , one has done really well and one was really bad . The site that was good has a few blue berry autos that have started flowering and should be ready in 3/4 weeks hopefully , there’s also a critical that’s nearly 6 foot . The other site everything got eaten by slugs or they all had a weird bend as if they were bent by wind or stretching to find light I’m not sure . That picture there is the only one that survived the crap site so we moved it to the good one for its last week or two , gave it a feed today and going to flush next Sunday and hopefully harvest the following Sunday . Iv learned a lot this year and aren’t expecting anything much this year but hoping next year will be much better . May was rubbish this year weather wise


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jul 3, 2022)

Ragamuffin said:


> There’s an auto northern lights that’s nearly ready for harvesting id say . I had two sites , one has done really well and one was really bad . The site that was good has a few blue berry autos that have started flowering and should be ready in 3/4 weeks hopefully , there’s also a critical that’s nearly 6 foot . The other site everything got eaten by slugs or they all had a weird bend as if they were bent by wind or stretching to find light I’m not sure . That picture there is the only one that survived the crap site so we moved it to the good one for its last week or two , gave it a feed today and going to flush next Sunday and hopefully harvest the following Sunday . Iv learned a lot this year and aren’t expecting anything much this year but hoping next year will be much better . May was rubbish this year weather wise


Another thing that was strange was we had about 8’blue berry autos , 5 of which turned out nice and bushy and look really good , the other three all just went very tall with next to no growth coming out the sides at all , you can maybe see them in that video , nearly 6 foot tall but very very skinny , same strain as the others which turned out very well


----------



## Ragamuffin (Jul 3, 2022)

I also seem to get ticks every single time I go into the bad site so another reason not to go back there haha


----------

